

Using Docker as a Open Stack Nova hypervisor - oellegaard
https://github.com/dotcloud/openstack-docker

======
oellegaard
Also, check out this blog post: [http://blog.docker.io/2013/06/openstack-
docker-manage-linux-...](http://blog.docker.io/2013/06/openstack-docker-
manage-linux-containers-with-nova/)

------
brinomite
Given the use case for Docker and the existing support for using Linux
Containers as a Nova hypervisor, it seems likely that the Docker hypervisor
could tie in very nicely with the existing OpenStack Heat project:
<https://wiki.openstack.org/wiki/Heat>

~~~
shad42
Yes definitely. The driver implements the normal Nova API behind. Because it
does not change the Rest API exposed from Nova to the outside, I guess there
won't be any constraint to be used with Heat as is.

------
CodeFoo
(The blog was posted 4 hours ago and it's already dropped to the 4th page;
people don't like Docker?)

I would really like to see the Docker provider for Vagrant happen. Vagrant is
so easy to manage, and it would make Chef/Puppet provisioning easy. It also
makes cross-platform and EC2/DigitalOcean deployment easy with their
respective providers. (i.e. you can deploy an image to EC2 that then runs
Docker containers)

<https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/issues/404>

~~~
julien421
Hey, Did you look at David Romulan (@destructing on GitHub)'s project?
<https://github.com/destructuring/vagrant-shell>

